# Chaz...



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Is look gonna offer the 595 in Cofidis livery or am I gonna have to knock over Sylvain Chavanel and steal his bike?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

lemonlime said:


> Is look gonna offer the 595 in Cofidis livery or am I gonna have to knock over Sylvain Chavanel and steal his bike?


Nothing's set in stone at this point, but I have a feeling we'll probably do some sort of limited release on this frame. BTW, you might be disappointed with your haul if you steal Chavanel's bike - he's riding for Quickstep this year.


----------

